# Getting a puppy when you work full time



## LadyGascoyne (14 March 2016)

How do people manage young dogs and full-time jobs? 

My husband and I are planning to start looking for a dog soon (prefer another BC). I've never had to juggle the work/puppy problem before and I'd be really interested to hear others' views.

The thing that concerns me the most is time left alone. My husband can work flexi-hours and from home a lot of the time but there will be times he needs to see clients. I'm 9-5. Puppy would most likely spend a max of 3/4 hours on its own but that still makes me nervous. My boss has decided to take my suggestion of ''maternity leave for puppy' as a joke.

I've considered getting an older dog because, as cute as the puppy phase is, first and foremost we want a dog. I am hesitant though because training is crucial to me. My brilliant BC could effectively read my mind and understood vocal, hand and whistle commands. We had an absolute ball and I miss him with every fiber. 

And please don't worry, we are not going to make any rash decisions. We will wait until we've created the perfect set-up, even if it that means waiting until I can stop working, before looking for the perfect dog (which in itself might take years!) 

Also to add, home is most likely (hold thumbs, we find out next week!) to be rural, 3ha. Garden to be fenced but must still consider horses and river access as hazards if left alone.


----------



## Chiffy (14 March 2016)

Funny you should ask this, on Crufts last night Claire Balding presenting the programme said 'If you are at work all day get a puppy like this' and she turned to stall selling stuffed toys!
I am afraid I agree but I expect plenty will reply with advice as to how you can get round the problem. 
I never leave my adult dogs more than 3 hours and a puppy not more than 1, but I have a lively breed, flatcoated retrievers.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (14 March 2016)

Well, can't you get two, they can have a run outside during the day and still be house dogs when you are at home?
There are two guys who have two dogs [rescues] and they have  a dog walker, but to be honest they would be better outside, and having a dog walker if left on there own, they don't seem to have a great life, to my mind.
But it worked when they had just one elderly house-dog and a dog walker.
You might be able to get a young BC that is no use for farm work for some reason, but would suit your purposes.


----------



## honetpot (14 March 2016)

Sorry to be negative but I can not see any BC being on its own most of the day, they are active busy dogs. I had a rescue and in the half hour between my husband going to work and me coming in from work she managed to dig a hole in a double bed, chew walls etc.
 I would look at a different type of dog, perhaps older, perhaps even a small pair so they have their pack when they are left. We have a local rescue that gets lots of older dogs that are assed in a home with other animals.
  I wouldn't get one from one of the bigger charities, unless you lie they will not let you have one, but they also often do not really know what the dog is like.


----------



## Clodagh (14 March 2016)

Well Chiffy, that is the first time I have ever agreed with Clare Balding! I'm afraid LG that I don't think it is possible, or fair on the dog.
~My husband and I both work but our shifts are erratic and if we overlap the dogs go to my mums but we are lucky with our set up.


----------



## LadyGascoyne (14 March 2016)

As the current situation stands, it would definitely not be on its own for the majority of the day- 3/4 hours max, and not every day. But, as I said, we may well have to wait until I stop working at the end of the year. I'm just curious to see how others manage.

It's unlikely that we'd get anything other than a BC. Our previous ones have been absolutely fantastic and it would take a very special sort of dog to pull us in a different direction.

I'm a big fan of being able to meet the bitch and, if possible, the sire too so I'd be hesitant to approach a rescue.

Ultimately, dog would need to do mountain biking with my husband, beach and trail running, hack out with horse, travel, hike, camp and be comfortable on a boat. My BCs have easily managed all before and have been so easy to teach, except my last who didn't get on with boats. I had a lovely retriever once but I did find her to be a slower learner.

Two did cross my mind, but then I'm not sure it solves my issue with it being alone for a few hours, which is less about loneliness and more that if anything went wrong, I wouldn't be there to react immediately.

I'd love a working dog because I firmly believe dogs are happiest with jobs- but I have no sheep and no experience. May still try to learn from someone local from an obedience perspective. It's NZ after all, someone is bound to have sheep &#128516;


----------



## Clodagh (14 March 2016)

Having read that properly I think 3/4 hours would be doable if you were able to take a few weeks off when it came home. My Mum has BC's, mad as hatters and soo intelligent, lovely dogs.


----------



## twiggy2 (14 March 2016)

3/4hrs is fine, just get someone to pop in halfway through for half hour for a toilet reak and a bit of outside time, as an adult dog with enough exercise most can e let 4 hrs regularly and 6-7 hrs on occasions-mine do get a lot of exercise though


----------



## MotherOfChickens (14 March 2016)

Personally I'd not get a young puppy, particularly not as an only dog-I take the dogs to work with me and I'd still not do it. We've recently delayed getting a pup until next year when I'll be working from home.

I know you're now in NZ, but we have just taken on a 5yo mongrel bitch  who's much better trained than our own dog  and when looking, I was offered two other adult bitches, one BC and one smooth-the BC in particular is a very nice. no-problem dog and if I could have persuaded the OH to have three, we'd have had her. The reason we took the cross breed is because she really needed a home as a rescue, the other two were rehomes and well placed already. We fostered her for two weeks to see how she'd fit in and she's grand.


----------



## ihatework (14 March 2016)

I'd wait on a puppy until you have a period of time whereby you know you will be around a lot in the first few months.

I'm itching to get another puppy, but am having to tell myself to be patient. I've got the near perfect set up - I work freelance, my office I rent has dog friendly landlords so a puppy could be crate trained and come to the office with me. The only sticking point at the moment is I work away/travel 10 days a month. I have an amazing home boarder friend that has my current dog cheaply, but he is about the easiest dog you could wish for. I couldn't expect her to take on puppy care too.

I hate a full time desk job, but may need to get one for a year or so to allow me to be around for a puppy!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (14 March 2016)

puppies are not the same as young adults, a dog walker/carer might be happy to have a pup at her home, but may not, go with the flow..............
personally, I would love a pup, for as long as owners wanted me to look after it, but that is cos I love them, and, like grandchildren I can hand them back..........


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (14 March 2016)

I really wanted a pup this time, as have always brought them up 'my way'.
That said, with my working hours it isn't do-able at all.
So, have got a small breed rescue, who comes to work with me the 3 full days I work. OK, I crossed my fingers on the 1st day as boss asked if she was quiet - I just didn't know how she would react with phones etc going all day! She sleeps in a basket behind my desk, copes from just before 9 (I come in early to get my desk up and running, then walk her for 15 mins, despite her coming to yard at 6am with me) through till 1pm lunchbreak. 30/40 mins good walk, then sleeps till we leave at 5pm.
No way could I do that with a pup, nor could I leave one at home, even tho only 5 miles away as traffic terrible for commute even at lunchtime.
I'm v lucky to be able to take her to work, so despite me being desperate to leave this job, there is no way its possible now.

Good luck OP, I would wait till end of yr, as you mentioned x


----------



## samlf (14 March 2016)

I have two BC's - one I have had from a puppy, one from around 18 months (although both rescues).
The one I have had from a pup was crate trained, and we quickly managed to build him up to being left for 2-3hrs on his own during the day without any hassle whatsoever within approx. 2 weeks (although he was ~12 weeks when I got him) - we did away with the crate by 7/8 months. 

The other one was a little harder work due to her history, and it took over a month to get her truly comfortable with being left for periods of 2hrs+, although the only thing she ever damaged was a bit of wood on a door. 

Personally I think it's a bit of a gamble as depends entirely on the personality of the dog - the first pup I mention is the most laid back BC you'd ever meet, I could leave him 8hrs and he'd be asleep in the same place I left him (so would the other, now, but took longer to get there). If you could take a fortnight off and then your partner could take the next fortnight off I think you'd be ok, especially if you could arrange a neighbour/dog walker to pop in afterwards when you have to leave the pup.


----------



## SusieT (14 March 2016)

It will be fine if introduced to the staying alone properly and with lunch time breaks as a minimum - and thats 30-60mins of interaction not just a toilet break- dog walker or similar and then you are home in evening.


----------



## LadyGascoyne (14 March 2016)

Samlf, my lovely boy has always been sensible and never over the top. His dad was exactly the same, hence the value I place on meeting the parents. 

So from what I can gather, using a dog walker/puppy minder would be quite common. 

I'm not certain we'd be able to do that if we get the house we want. Its in quite and isolated area, and I'm not sure dog-walkers are that common in New Zealand. But I stand to be corrected if there are any kiwis about?

The best we'd be able to do is each take off two weeks, one after the other and then husband arranging any client meetings for the morning so that I could be there until 8.45 and he'd be home before 12.

Taking the dog to work isn't possible because my boss already has her old greyhound there during the day and he doesn't like other dogs.

We may have to wait until I stop working.


----------



## Shantara (14 March 2016)

I presume BC is Border Collie? Why not a cross? I had a BC/Lab and she could be left for 5hrs max, maybe a little more if REALLY needed. My friends collie, however, could not be left for long without howling and barking and tearing the place down.
 Having got a pup 5 weeks ago, I could NOT work full time and leave her. I'm lucky that I can take her with me, but an hour in the familiar car is all I can really leave her, luckily I have worked this into her daily rest time, so she's happy to do it from 8-9am while I'm turning horses out. The rest of the time she potters around with me, helps with nets and feed making etc. 

It could be do-able I suppose if you could get home and walk at lunch. Someone I know got a cockapoo thing and she left it 7hrs and wondered why it weed in the house :\ I can't hold mine for 7hrs!!

Anyway, good luck! I have been wanting (NEEDING) a dog for almost 2yrs, so I know how you feel! Like you said, don't rush and I'm sure you'll find a way


----------



## Dizzydancer (15 March 2016)

We are embarking on this for however I only work 3 days a week. We are having a dog
Walker come in twice a day for 30-60mins each time (late morn, and mid afternoon) I don't leave home til half 9, so it will work out on own for 2 hours approx between calls Altho that's after I have taken 3 weeks 'maternity' leave from work. As soon as old
Enough tho both dogs will go to my mums on working days as normal but with her having 2 leonburgers we can't trust them with a tiny pup incase they hurt her! 
It's probably not ideal but it worked for our previous lab and if it comes to it she will go to a house sitter daily when at work if the first scenario doesn't work out. I'm sure many will say it's not right and I agree it's not ideal but when not at work this dog will have a huge amount of interaction and training. 
To be honest it's no different to leaving in a run outside in my opinion- I can't put an outdoor run up as heard to much about dogs being stolen and I'd never rest when I wasn't there. I do however have an older dog so pup won't be on her own for those couple of hour intervals (I wouldn't do it if I didn't have another dog)


----------



## LadyGascoyne (15 March 2016)

Spoke to my boss again and she's suggested that her daughter, who I know and really like, will puppy-sit as long as I time it around Uni holidays. She's starting as a vet student and has been working at the local vet and animal shelter. 

So OH and I could take some time off in the beginning and then off and then drop off puppy at hers in the week. It's NZ so that means November/December. Also, I don't have to work Mondays &#128516;

Of course, house has to come through this week.


----------



## pippixox (15 March 2016)

puppy sitters are a great idea- I was one for a friend- they got their puppy last summer when I was on part time from work as my main job is at a school. so I would pop in sometimes twice a day for 30-60 minutes to let him out and he played with my dog and went on short walks. 
I got a 2yo GSD rescue 2.5 years ago. at the time I only worked 3 days a week (and short days 8.45-3.15) as I studied from home the other days. since then I have gone back to full time work, but my OH runs his own business (gardening) so is flexible and ends early quite a few days a week. he also is out at the horses for 2 hours every morning so is fast asleep when i leave for work! 
I do agree as a whole if you are in full time work you should not have a dog, without help e.g. walker. i would not want a dog if i did not have time to enjoy them and i do feel some people just want them for the weekend!


----------



## JillA (15 March 2016)

Why not an older rescue? Or better still two? I had dogs when I worked full time but they were adults, either from rescue or rehomed from people I knew. They were well adjusted and lived in the garden while I was out. It was well dog proofed and had a covered yard behind the gate, as well as a couple of open fronted shelters, and always two or more for company for each other. They were fed bikkies by kind neighbours during the day as well, then they would come to the yard with me in the evening and have plenty of running and leg stretching. It can be done but needs careful thought and planning to prevent them developing bad habits like chewing and fouling everywhere.


----------



## Annette4 (15 March 2016)

I wouldn't with a BC but did with a whippet. She was alone (with my adult dog) for a max of 3 hours and not regularly. We had a dog walker come in 2 - 3 times a week. Any time we couldn't get her in one of us was at home or when she was fully vaccinated they went to doggy day care. Not ideal but whippets are lazy so and so's.


----------



## gunnergundog (15 March 2016)

An 8 week old puppy needs to be taken out to the loo approx. every 30 mins; that is after every meal, every drink, every play, every sleep and every time it starts turning in circles!  If you are not there to do this house training is going to  be VERY problematical and take a LONG time.  You can crate train but are you aware of how big/SMALL the bladder of an 8 week old  pup is?

Yes, you can take a couple of weeks off work to start this process, but it needs to be constant and reinforced.  To be realistic, if you and your OH each take two weeks off work, a 12 week old pup is going to struggle to be crated for 3-4 hours before someone can come in to let him out.

Day care is an option, but they need to be able to do things to your rules. 

An older (12 month plus) dog may be better in your current circumstance - or even a much older dog looking to 'wind down' in life.


----------



## LadyGascoyne (15 March 2016)

JillA said:



			Why not an older rescue?.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm.. Not keen on a rescue as meeting one or both parents is high on my priority list.



gunnergundog said:



			An 8 week old puppy needs to be taken out to the loo approx. every 30 mins; that is after every meal, every drink, every play, every sleep and every time it starts turning in circles!  If you are not there to do this house training is going to  be VERY problematical and take a LONG time.  You can crate train but are you aware of how big/SMALL the bladder of an 8 week old  pup is?
		
Click to expand...

8 weeks is very young. Most litters here appear to go between 10 and 12 weeks. I'd probably be happiest with 12 weeks, something I'd hope to negotiate with the breeder.



gunnergundog said:



			An older (12 month plus) dog may be better in your current circumstance - or even a much older dog looking to 'wind down' in life.
		
Click to expand...

An older dog looking to wind down in life isn't really going to be able to keep up with running, cycling, riding, hiking etc. 

We want a nicely-bred, smart young border collie to be a useful, energetic addition to a large, rural property and an active lifestyle. If we can't provide the correct environment for one now, we will wait until I stop working next year. I don't want to get a dog for the sake of getting a dog. 

Currently, I work full time, 4 days a week and a few hours on a Saturday. My husband can work from home. My concern is for the occasional times that he needs to see clients. 

My interest in what those that work full-time do is more along the lines of "We have got a theoretically good set-up for getting a puppy and yet I'm worrying, what on earth do people who work full-time do?"


----------



## Dizzydancer (15 March 2016)

LG I genuinely think you are over thinking it from your last post it doesn't sound like it will be often that dog is left alone and they aren't puppies long! 
If it comes at 12weeks and you each have two weeks off then a 4month only pup would manage fine with occassionally having days with a bit of alone time/pup walker as long as it is used to periods of being alone already.


----------



## LadyGascoyne (15 March 2016)

Dizzydancer said:



			LG I genuinely think you are over thinking it
		
Click to expand...

Yep, that sounds like me. I do that. 

Thanks DD.


----------



## gunnergundog (15 March 2016)

LadyGascoyne said:



			8 weeks is very young. Most litters here appear to go between 10 and 12 weeks. I'd probably be happiest with 12 weeks, something I'd hope to negotiate with the breeder.
		
Click to expand...

In the UK most medium to large breed pups are rehomed at 8 weeks; smaller breeds (such as pugs) are usually left  until 10 weeks.

This is so that the new owner can work the pup through the first fear imprint stage and expose it to all the various sounds/experiences that are necessary for it to become a balanced dog in later life.  

I'm not saying that this can't be done with an older pup, but much will depend on how the breeder has kept it, raised it and to what they have exposed it.  In other words, if it has been kennelled/barn kept and not exposed to cars/trains/washing machines/hoovers and all the other joys of life you may well have an uphill struggle.  The personality of the individual pup will obviously be a determining feature here.


----------



## LadyGascoyne (15 March 2016)

That is really interesting, ggd. We picked up Rio at 12 weeks and he was quite timid in his new surroundings for the first few weeks. He came around 100% and is absolutely confident now, but as you said, that's probably down to personality.

There are five litters currently listed here, all of which are ready to go at 10 weeks. The breeder I like the most (proper home checks/applications including intended use/both parents available to meet/farm, agility, working home only) has set the date at 9wks and 5 days, option to keep them longer. Seems standard in New Zealand.


----------



## SusieT (15 March 2016)

I'd find a puppy much easier to house train than an older dog who hasn't got the right idea personally
I have yet to have a puppy who needs to go as frequently as you suggest or be unable to be left after only a matter of weeks with appropraite training.


----------

